# Asus m5a97 evo r2.0 rote cpu led dauernd an



## afyon03 (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 
Ich habe das oben genannte problem mit dem asus board. 
Folgendes system:
Fx 6300 
2x4gb corsair vengeance ram 1600
1tb seagate hdd
R9 280 sapphire dual x
530w psu thermaltake hamburg
Zalman z9 case
Asus m5a97 evo r2.0

Alle komponenten sind neu. Beim starten ging die cpu led rot an und leuchtet auch konstant weiter... habe alles erdenkliche versucht(minimalkonfig außerhalb vom case nur mit cpu und lüfter, dann + 1ram und dann mit graka; cmos clear + jumper; cpu wieder aus- und eingebaut = keine verbogenen pins oder ähnliches; bios update über usb flash).
Ich kann weder ins bios oder sobst wohin. Habe einen black screen... woran kann es liegen oder was könnte ich noch machen? 
Mfg


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Dezember 2014)

> 530w psu thermaltake hamburg


 hast du noch ein anderes zuverfügung?

Schon mal die einstellungen im bios überprüft ob irgendetwas faul ist spannungen,....?


----------



## afyon03 (26. Dezember 2014)

Leider nicht. Ich komme leider nicht ins bios...


----------



## Erpelpelle (26. Dezember 2014)

Nabend, hab das selbe board verbaut, hast du direkt mal versucht die mem ok taste zu bedienen ?? Meist spackt das rum wenn der Speicher nicht korrekt erkannt wird !


----------



## afyon03 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja. Habe ich. Es hat rot geblinkt.


----------



## afyon03 (26. Dezember 2014)

Es kommt ja aber nichtmal an der cpu post vorbei...


----------



## Erpelpelle (26. Dezember 2014)

Bleibt ja nicht mehr viel zum testen, alle kabel wirst du sicher angesteckt haben ^^ hast du das bios nach dem flashen mal über die jumper zurückgesetzt ??


----------



## afyon03 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja habe ich.


----------



## Erpelpelle (26. Dezember 2014)

Also das Netzteil dürfte ja zumindest zum starten des Systems erstmal reichen, ich denke nicht das es daran liegt, wenn du pech hast ist entweder die cpu oder das mb defekt, hast du nen anderen prozessor zum testen da ?


----------



## afyon03 (27. Dezember 2014)

Nein leider nicht...


----------



## Erpelpelle (27. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht ist hier ja noch jemand mit dem richtigen durchblick und hat ne idee, aber wenn das alles neu ist solltest du ja eigentlich keine probleme haben mit der Garantie und dann würde ich als erstes die cpu zurücksenden und mir ne andere schicken lassen, wenns dann immer noch nicht geht dann ist es halt das mb,oder du schaust morgen nochmal und es geht vielleicht   manchmal übersieht man ja doch was ! kann ich mir ja nicht vorstellen das du das vergessen hast aber die eATX 12V cpu Stromversorgung ist auch angestöpselt ??


----------



## afyon03 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ja alle kabel die für die stromversorgung verantwortlich sind sind drin. Habe sogar versucht nur ein 4pin kabel für die cpu zu verwenden und auch 8pin leider ohne erfolg. Danke aber für die unterstützung


----------



## CapitanJack (27. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin

Also ich würd es auch so machen wie der Mod Black & White gesagt hat. Bau das ganze nochmal aus und leg es auf einen Holztisch. Schließe dort alles an und besorg Dir eine PCIe Grafikkarte.

Sonst kommen Wir da nicht weiter.

Dein Aufbau sieht schon etwas Unprofessionell aus, mit den Rändelschrauben und fehlenden Mobo Schrauben.



Grüßle


----------

